

Ask HN: Need help to Decipher a Line for school assighment - aviral190694

ZYEMOUSOUSIZWYIXOKSOTZQSOBSYLSWDKHTMOWARMSKSRRSILISFESWBHSTOISQISRRZWSOIRYRMSOUSIODSTLYISWDKHTMOWAWYEWBYXXYWSWDKHTMGYIATOISQISTSWRRMSYRMSIRSVRTGHKKWYRJSTYSOTZOWAXOZJSMOIARYAYJISONHWDRMHTBHQMSIJZMOWATMYEKAWYRJSAHLLHBEKRRYAYMYGSUSIRMHTSVSIBHTSOTNTZYERYGIHRSOQIYDIOXRMORORROBNTBHQMSITOERYXORHBOKKZOWAJISONTRMSXGHRMYEROETSIMOUHWDRYPEXQHWOWAXONSOBMOWDSOTHXQKSJIERSLYIBSOQQIYOBMHTWYRWSBSTTOIHKZRMSWHBSTRGOZRYAYWSRMHTRMSRIHBNRYAYHWDRMHTGHKKJSRYASRSBRGMSWRMSTEJTRHRERHYWHTWYRIHDMROWARYLHWAOJSRRSIYWSETHWDRMSLISFESWBHSTRYDEHASZYEDYYAKEBN<p>This is the text to decipher please help if anyone can.. or tips how i can solve this
======
smt88
Z is not a space, nor is N. That's all I've got for you, buddy. I can think of
some code that would help, but I don't have time to write it.

Were you told that this is a traditional cipher, where characters are
substituted 1:1?

Generally speaking, thinking really hard about this (and possibly failing) is
going to be better for you than having someone on HN tell you the answer.

------
painisRelative
looks to me like the distribution of characters follows the normal
distribution of alphabetical characters.. i suspect its a substitution cypher

